# Mercury V Comets: Triple OT



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

i cant watch it but im just looking at the live HTML box score

diana taurasi 47pts (new wnba record i believe) 6rebs 9 assists, 8-16 from 3. has fouled out

tina thompson 35-16-8
sheryl swoopes 30-8-5

i dont know if this game is broadcast in the US, is anyone watching?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah i was listening to it, crazy game!


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, people actually watch WNBA.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> Wow, people actually watch WNBA.


sure beats the crappy part of the offseason and watching team USA kill every team by like 40pts...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sorry i just cant share the excitement of any wnba game, no matter how many OTs it went to


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i guess its kinda cool if youre only from Houston, or LA


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> i guess its kinda cool if youre only from Houston, or LA


why is that? are those teams in or near my hometown? i thought we had sparks or something


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, im mad i didnt see this one..:curse:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am not at all a fan or a viewer of WNBA basketball. However, this goes without saying, Diana Taurasi's performance tonight was probably the greatest performance ever in the history of the WNBA. 47/6/9, a block, and a steal? Holy s***, she is the female equivalent of Dwyane Wade! I believe she is the greatest female basketball player ever. Better than Lisa Leslie.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

blh5387 said:


> I am not at all a fan or a viewer of WNBA basketball. However, this goes without saying, Diana Taurasi's performance tonight was probably the greatest performance ever in the history of the WNBA. 47/6/9, a block, and a steal? Holy s***, she is the female equivalent of Dwyane Wade! I believe she is the greatest female basketball player ever. Better than Lisa Leslie.


You're calling her the greatest, and at the same time calling her the female equivalent of Dwayne Wade??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The game was not televised, so that was a shame.

If you don't like women's basketball, just pass on posts about it. The sport can be very entertaining, depending upon the match ups.

But, if you have not seen Taurasi, you have not seen the best the sport has to offer. She has had an incredible year shooting the ball. Inside moves, posting up, and rainbow threes, shot off balance...drama and beauty at the same time.

Give yourself a break and give a watch next season.

You know you couldn't take her on the bounce, or stop her on the drive if you wanted to...so quit hatin'!!! Start apreciatin'!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> The game was not televised, so that was a shame.
> 
> If you don't like women's basketball, just pass on posts about it. The sport can be very entertaining, depending upon the match ups.
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah!...Couldn't have said it better myself. :cheers:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> You're calling her the greatest, and at the same time calling her the female equivalent of Dwayne Wade??


What's your point? I see nothing wrong with what I said...


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

She has only been in the league 3yrs or so now, but would it be fair to say that Diana Taurasi is the best natural scorer in the WNBA ever. I mean as a point guard in her first 2 yrs she was near the top of the scoring charts, and now as a SG she is blitzing every team. Without having to worry about creating all the time, she can concentrate on scoring and she is phenomenal at it. As blh5387 said, she is the Dwayne Wade of the league. I think that is the best comparison with a NBA player.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> I am not at all a fan or a viewer of WNBA basketball. However, this goes without saying, Diana Taurasi's performance tonight was probably the greatest performance ever in the history of the WNBA. 47/6/9, a block, and a steal? Holy s***, she is the female equivalent of Dwyane Wade! I believe she is the greatest female basketball player ever. Better than Lisa Leslie.


I would have to agree on the assesment of DT being compared to D. Wade. However, I dont think that she's the greatest female basketball player ever..lol. There have been many great basketball players before her; Molly Bolin Kazmer("Machine Gun Molly" ), Pearl Moore, Cheryl Miller, Patricia Hoskins...the list goes on. 

but theres no doubt that she is a one woman scoring machine. You can always count on her getting the job done...


----------

